# Type your name with your elbow!



## Switchy (Feb 17, 2008)

Here it is:

the brand new TYPE YOUR NAME WITH YOUR ELBOW thread.

I think this needs little explanation but here's how it goes:

Switchy becomes

sqiit(dfhygy

Now YOU


----------



## Orc (Feb 17, 2008)

orc


----------



## striderx (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> Here it is:
> 
> the brand new TYPE YOUR NAME WITH YOUR ELBOW thread.
> 
> ...



It must be boring in Belgium...

striderx


----------



## test84 (Feb 17, 2008)

to respect the Switchy:
yte4rsdt8954

and off topic:
I think after some time, testing area will have all possible topics in the world with all possible posts that one can type.


----------



## TLSpartan (Feb 17, 2008)

Ill do it

tttttthweee lllasst  sparttan


----------



## Switchy (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(striderx @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Switchy @ Feb 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is:
> ...



It is this time of day.

Now TYPE!


----------



## Talaria (Feb 17, 2008)

Talaria

Can't believe i did it, problem is I have a pointy bit on my elbow which made it easy for me to type  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit - For real now Tzal,azrfkia


----------



## TLSpartan (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Talaria @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> Talaria
> 
> Can't believe i did it, problem is I have a pointy bit on my elbow which made it easy for me to typeÂ




If I put my elbow on the side it works but what would be the point of me posting my name correctly?


----------



## De_Brandweer (Feb 17, 2008)

De3   bhr5aqnhdew3e4e4r4


----------



## TaMs (Feb 17, 2008)

ta


----------



## bahamuta (Feb 17, 2008)

jkuka


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 17, 2008)

sinkhead (using the side of my elbow)

a*s*z*i*km*n*mjj*k*mbgn*he*drs*a*z*d*fcx (using the bottom of my elbow)


----------



## phoood (Feb 17, 2008)

p[;hoopopd


----------



## Osaka (Feb 17, 2008)

osaka

yay! I did it without messing up!


----------



## PikaPika (Feb 17, 2008)

;'''[pklloiio,kzsZAc c cdjudcded  10-0t6


----------



## Mars (Feb 17, 2008)

m, azsrs


----------



## berlinka (Feb 17, 2008)

b nedrrrfd..l,kin k,mzxsa

*edit* shit! I did it with my ASS! Does that count?


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 17, 2008)

xcajbnhuyjtr


----------



## Tylon (Feb 17, 2008)

ttyulon


----------



## Sailor (Feb 17, 2008)

SaZil;,lpotr

(sleeves >_>")


----------



## Naouak (Feb 17, 2008)

naouak,


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 17, 2008)

dakeyras

I have really skinny elbows, I can type without even touching the surrounding keys.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 17, 2008)

linkiboy

thing is, i hit surrounding keys almost every time, but they didn't register


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 17, 2008)

Ace Gunman



QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> thing is, i hit surrounding keys almost every time, but they didn't register


What linki said.


----------



## leonheart_a (Feb 17, 2008)

lkw3e2opnmhjerart)_pWQAS


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 17, 2008)

jkgh8ui21994


----------



## arctic_flame (Feb 17, 2008)

sazrcfrkijcx{P_vcfd,mk\z dsew.


I'm willing to bet you couldn't do better on a tiny laptop keyboard.


----------



## Jax (Feb 17, 2008)

your name with your elbow!





_>



ujqqwads


----------



## Shinji (Feb 17, 2008)

dsnhjm mjkik

The first time I tried, I shut down my computer >_< d'oh
no, not really


----------



## Railgun (Feb 17, 2008)

rayiklgun

damn^^


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Feb 17, 2008)

masta~_minde2357

close!


----------



## Westside (Feb 17, 2008)

swddesgftsdided


....not even close, I have a small keyboard...


----------



## science (Feb 17, 2008)

scienc e


wow im talented


----------



## Jackreyes (Feb 17, 2008)

j\ck,reyews


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 17, 2008)

asswedolfghum

i've got fat elbows


----------



## notnarb (Feb 17, 2008)

m lkgtfrvmnzadfc vb


----------



## science (Feb 17, 2008)

swcdebn cv de

thats the fat part of elbow


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 17, 2008)

fdioudssdy1101


----------



## g.crow (Feb 17, 2008)

ewo0k4r5twet6 t6zh5r4t4rwsr  er gv4e5rtf

(worst thread ever)^^


----------



## fischju (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, wasn't there a thread like this way back?

rfiksdcxdfyhgujuhiuy7


----------



## mat88 (Feb 17, 2008)

msat8i8


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 17, 2008)

xcoxckleropaXCHJYUMAn


... my elbows are large..


----------



## Westside (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> xcoxckleropaXCHJYUMAn
> 
> 
> ... my elbows are large..


Like ur cock?


----------



## Law (Feb 17, 2008)

llaw

That was harder than it seemed, thank god for my skinny arms :/.


----------



## slayerspud (Feb 17, 2008)

w3po02qa76uy4r5t

1 letter is pretty good.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > xcoxckleropaXCHJYUMAn
> ...



Yeah.. take a look:


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 17, 2008)

jmndc bhgde :'( and my laptop keyboard made a cracking noise when I did it, was afraid it'd break.



QUOTE(awdofgum @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> asswedolfghum
> 
> i've got fat elbows


asswad of gum?


----------



## Icarus (Feb 17, 2008)

yuour nasme

do i win?


----------



## Maktub (Feb 17, 2008)

maktubviullo


----------



## Westside (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Icarus @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> yuour nasme
> 
> do i win?


You win a baklawa.


----------



## theman69 (Feb 17, 2008)

them zan69

Eh,  ^ sick video not rickroll...

question about testing area, is ANYTHING allowed here?

How do i embed youtube videos?...


----------



## gov78 (Feb 17, 2008)

ghopbv78


----------



## pasc (Feb 17, 2008)

püöäAys


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 17, 2008)

dfyhi95trasza<


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(theman69 @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> them zan69
> 
> Eh,  ^ sick video not rickroll...
> 
> ...



not that way..


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 17, 2008)

Well... OK, but only my first name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




masxukijkel

It's becoming easier


----------



## Digeman (Feb 17, 2008)

Here goes



i9iortf5edn


Well I'll be damned......   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: My name's Dikran btw


----------



## xJonny (Feb 17, 2008)

7uy6908ujyhujyh76


----------



## Westside (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(xJonny @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> 7uy6908ujyhujyh76


 XD, ur signature practically says it.


----------



## Flooded (Feb 17, 2008)

FDCIUSRIOKLLOZA\SN JC X


----------



## xalphax (Feb 17, 2008)

xalphax

(hey, i got it right on the first try! i have really spiky tiny elbows though ^^)


----------



## Westside (Feb 17, 2008)

gasdrwep;ijsop.vhsafdpouigh\

:'(, this time I tried to type it with my dickpenis...  too large for the keyboard.


----------



## FrEEz902 (Feb 17, 2008)

fv frdededfz

Utter phailure ;


----------



## iffy525 (Feb 17, 2008)

ocdchuyr54qrt54


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Feb 17, 2008)

Dio

(got it on my fourth try)


----------



## Rabbi Nevins (Feb 17, 2008)

mwiunbiouyjh


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 17, 2008)

phuzzz

Owned.


----------



## Tweaked (Feb 17, 2008)

zack ios easyy


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 17, 2008)

,xkfdvgjrx,be rldskhgkzsxcvv fhkzbxsxjmh,jknvgfc bgcfjkhvd dbklxfuvckvghbfyfdg k,ucf vhmtdkuxfivgk jfbhdhvnufbgukvsdygmvn l buxdmjvn ovnyb miudfj xigd h.kugfhdbxk.jgbhfxg vbhnuxbkujgszhviklusdcyslrmg vngb vxukcfncfvlloglkjb hnkfdnsoif fijdrknzhfbm vhkljfnxdhkvgbhbhjdyntbiufmsxbnjhkujzn

I tried to type linkiboy with something else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think I also poked a hole in my monitor...


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 17, 2008)

xsnbkisi.l

ahahaha at least i almost got the sil part


----------



## gh0ul (Feb 17, 2008)

DAv idf

i did it.


----------



## sirAnger (Feb 17, 2008)

zsaiurdfean bgvbdesdfre


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 17, 2008)

xsazl.zam edn  cde5t0pw2

I fail.


----------



## Westside (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> ,xkfdvgjrx,be rldskhgkzsxcvv fhkzbxsxjmh,jknvgfc bgcfjkhvd dbklxfuvckvghbfyfdg k,ucf vhmtdkuxfivgk jfbhdhvnufbgukvsdygmvn l buxdmjvn ovnyb miudfj xigd h.kugfhdbxk.jgbhfxg vbhnuxbkujgszhviklusdcyslrmg vngb vxukcfncfvlloglkjb hnkfdnsoif fijdrknzhfbm vhkljfnxdhkvgbhbhjdyntbiufmsxbnjhkujzn
> 
> I tried to type linkiboy with something else
> 
> ...


What with your Pagina?
d


----------



## Bruinbaard (Feb 17, 2008)

b ntrfuijiomn bn aszzsazrtfdfc

Whaaaaat! dam i thought i did well


----------



## superrob (Feb 17, 2008)

superrob 

YAY


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 17, 2008)

g*tw*s*i*jkm*ffle*d*s*, do I win?


----------



## dmonkey21 (Feb 17, 2008)

drfm, kolkn kmedgyh2wqq1

no joke lol. laptop keys are hella small and my elbow is large lol.


----------



## drkshinigami (Feb 17, 2008)

edrt5ikc vx  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 guess what my name is...all the letters are there.


----------



## adamrgolf (Feb 17, 2008)

adamrgolf

wow that was easier than I thought


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(drkshinigami @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> edrt5ikc vxÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eric


----------



## Gus122000 (Feb 18, 2008)

gfusd1q22qp00p0o


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(drkshinigami @ Feb 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > edrt5ikc vxÂ
> ...


corrected.


----------



## the_joeba (Feb 18, 2008)

fgthdedrpJOLEDSWVB AZ
is the_joeba, "_" is the hardest


----------



## Da Foxx (Feb 18, 2008)

dfa cfkkoxxd


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 18, 2008)

ewbgikkzaa


whee


----------



## hova1 (Feb 18, 2008)

nmjftrvsdzhki


----------



## pkprostudio (Feb 18, 2008)

p[-kipreoisxftgrujhdxijlok


----------



## Dead Ghost (Feb 18, 2008)

deaqNMJH


Bonus: in the dark!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll try 

Raaiytyu/KImnfiniktgy-X

Good thing I have such small arms xD (Well not small but, you know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 18, 2008)

SDcv jub erSDtev er

Wasn't too bad...


----------



## bobfernando (Feb 18, 2008)

K, here goes.

bklb fgcrernmsan dfio

YEES!


----------



## Tommy Gunn (Feb 18, 2008)

Heres mine



56t4oitged9ort58987


----------



## martin88 (Feb 18, 2008)

martin88

That wasn't so hard, just gotta use the pointy part of your elbow.


----------



## Jaejae (Feb 18, 2008)

kjasejuae

Not so bad...


----------



## Switchy (Feb 18, 2008)

Some of you people either cheat or have huge keyboards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, here's my real name with sleeves.

nherloper bfermp^bhe"


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Feb 18, 2008)

iooprtfgio-yèklyhuol-èykl

Can pretty much read it ! Got the "-" perfectly though.


----------



## tic (Feb 18, 2008)

trkj c

did that with my chin


----------



## MaHe (Feb 18, 2008)

MaHe

Well, that was easy. Had to use Caps Lock, but it's really not a problem ...


----------



## suppachipmunk (Feb 18, 2008)

xsujpp;azcvhnikp;mujnk,

Yea, pretty messed up.  This is with the pointy part of my elbow too....


----------



## Son of Science (Feb 18, 2008)

xcbhzsdr n  

I got the n right at least  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh you meant screen name  :'( 

sghaswhujwevutgfr

Now i got the s right


----------



## Vater Unser (Feb 18, 2008)

Vya


----------



## Adrian DX (Feb 18, 2008)

Adrian DX

like someone said, just use the most pointy part of your elbow.. and take your time =P


----------



## Rulza (Feb 18, 2008)

rfujlzxas


----------



## Verocity (Feb 18, 2008)

vb erolcity


----------



## jtroye32 (Feb 18, 2008)

jtroye32


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 19, 2008)

o9jisxn  nbrefrft5z

There you have it.


----------



## SaiZou (Feb 19, 2008)

zsaiku8zASoluyh87


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 19, 2008)

rdurb ij n


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 19, 2008)

dszrflk siuts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Again: dark  AU8RA


----------



## Westside (Feb 19, 2008)

westsidfe


Finally something close
!!1!11!


----------



## bobrules (Feb 19, 2008)

bobrtules


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 19, 2008)

xcrhyusddtybvyuhsdzdsty


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 19, 2008)

Now here's with my knee:

dasdfkl ajuewf


----------



## Ktaro (Feb 19, 2008)

your name with your elbow!


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Feb 19, 2008)

here's with my tongue

keybladexalchemist ad;fkljawe;iofajsd;fkaljeroiajsdklfjaseir

^ sorry I vomited, so i had to wipe the keyboard


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 19, 2008)

I did my elbow already, just did my name, now with my ear.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aq2es6ed4tye


----------



## Rayder (Feb 19, 2008)

goober


...wait what?!?  That can't be right.


----------



## iffy525 (Feb 19, 2008)

With chin:
ikffy5220222

I think I did better with my chin then my elbow...


----------



## natkoden (Feb 19, 2008)

n b


----------



## Kaos (Feb 19, 2008)

ikaO0PSWA

Damn Capslock key.


----------



## Reduxed (Feb 19, 2008)

n bioovb ghbn 34werwerrytgh EPIC FAIL


----------



## xShinobi (Feb 19, 2008)

firtfedphjuoednixd7566
at least i got the letters in it somewhere


----------



## usmagen (Feb 19, 2008)

USDMJASGENHJ. FAIL.


----------



## Ducky (Feb 19, 2008)

dddddduuccccccckkyt

Ducky

With sleeves

xdssuy cmjght



I ROCKZORZ!


----------



## jpxdude (Feb 19, 2008)

With sleeves:

jpsdsxcduidfer

I think I can do with with some practice, I have a pretty pointy elbow


----------



## JKR Firefox (Feb 19, 2008)

jkfrgtvgfvki,rftgvrgfvo  ccx

Thought I was doing pretty good getting the j and k but then it just went downhill and i was like...fuck it.


----------



## corbs132 (Feb 19, 2008)

cxkorfb sd13w2


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 19, 2008)

GBVortzQAS MNAZTROPRE.

well...


----------



## Bitbyte (Feb 19, 2008)

Bitbyte


----------



## Willemoke (Feb 19, 2008)

2wi8po34kjoike

Failed big time!


----------



## Bitbyte (Feb 19, 2008)

kk, i elbow'd backspace several time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But at least everything in that message was elbow written \o/


----------



## Little (Feb 19, 2008)

luttloe


i was hoping to do better cos i have quite bony elbows =(


----------



## xJonny (Feb 19, 2008)

juoonny

Haha, not bad :]


----------



## Hideki-kun (Feb 19, 2008)

56-=uy9ore4oioii... Wow. That was hopeless, xP


----------



## SavageWaffle (Feb 25, 2008)

Name: SavageWaffle
Elbow Style: sdxaaszvetge4rnjhbg

ROFL!


----------



## kingeightsix (Feb 25, 2008)

kikn geikghtsikx

hey... i got it pretty good! i think if i did it a third or forth time around, i'd get it dead on.


----------



## JacobReaper (Feb 25, 2008)

JHaswoig


























































R%ee4wasp[;ewrfd



that was with sleeves, lets see without..


JacobReaper



whoah, lol..


----------

